# Pushing The Limits- Maxed out k03s e85 Build



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Starting a new build thread as I have changed direction.

Name: Joe 

Ride: 2001 180q with and AWP

Goal: Most Hp and Torque Made on stock internals and a k03 EVER

Goal: Number 2 once I have maxed the k03 get hybrid turbo and see what it takes to kill a TT

Purpose: Dyno Queen/Snow Plow 

Lets get ta few things out of the way right out of the gate.
Yes a k04 is better.
Yes rods are a good idea.
Yes by the time I'm done with this build I probably could have funded a BT build.

Why I am going this route.
1. My wife wont let me open up my motor.
2. Because I can.
3. Drivability.
4. I want to break some records and I'm not rich.
5. Hell I'm curious and I'm sure others are to.

Parts in my garage or on car currently: 
AWIC kit
Madmax DV
42DD downpipe and test pipe
Blox racing filter and velocity stack
Direct port Water meth injection kit
Bosch 044
ADD1 Catch Can
I.E. Fuel rail
I.E. AN Fuel line adapters
I.E. Bosch 044 mounting bracket
I.E. SAI block off plate
Verdict Motorsports shift bracket bushings
USRT Coolant Y-Pipe
A whole mess of AN lines and fittings
Podi Boost gauge in custom mount
New South Power Gasket
4- Ply Silicone TIP
APR Tune

Parts on order or planned/needed:
First and for most a new tune (looking like GTS stage 2 e85 tune) open to suggestion standalone is tempting
Injectors (also looking like a GTS product his 610's)
Verdict Motorsports billet injector cups
Devils own Water/meth stage 2
Battery relocation kit 42dd looks good
3 inch straight pipe all the way back from test pipe
Haldex flash or controller 
Relay harness for the Bosch 044
Exhaust manifold
Upgraded waste-gate actuator and or spring mod
Plugs 
Coils ( may go LS1 if i can find the time )
Cooling upgrade 

Things I plan to modify:
Port the intake manifold
Port The Turbo
Port the head (intake side)

Going to post pics links and price of all parts as well as a grand total when its all done.
I will post some pics of the work I have done so far soon as well as some more updates soon, provided I dont have to drive 4 hours to Ikea again this weekend:banghead: 

Advise,input, and conversation is welcome and encouraged. Flaming my post is not.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Subscribed! :beer:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> ...stock internals... ...see what it takes to kill a TT... ...rods are a good idea... ...my wife wont let me open up my motor...


She doesn't have to let you, the stock rods will do it _for_ you when you throw lots of boost and timing on e85 at it.
opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

*42dd Down pipe and Test Pipe*

<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/002_zps095c42f5.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/002_zps095c42f5.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 002_zps095c42f5.jpg"/></a>

Yes those are hose clamps. Wanna fight about it ?

<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/034_zps565c22ee.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/034_zps565c22ee.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 034_zps565c22ee.jpg"/></a>

Both have 2 coats of VHT high temp black and are heat wrapped in DEI Titanium heat wrap. Down pipe is doubled wrapped one layer of traditional heat wrap before the titanium. 

$500 new got my down pipe used had to buy test pipe new
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/Audi-TT-180Q-3-Downpipe_p_209.html

$22 dollars a roll at auto parts store took one 15 foot roll of 2inch per piece.
http://www.designengineering.com/ca...wrap-kits/titanium-exhaust-wrap-lr-technology


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

*I.E. Billet SAI Blockoff Plate*

<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/031_zps36e47c99.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/031_zps36e47c99.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 031_zps36e47c99.jpg"/></a>

God that I.E. red is sexy

Ya its a mess PO had a valve cover gasket leak it has been fixed in retrospect I should have washed the motor before I started the build.

$24.99 I.E. Billet SAI Blockoff Plate
http://www.performancebyie.com/integrated-engineering-billet-sai-blockoff-plate-for-1-8t-engines


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

L33t A2 said:


> She doesn't have to let you, the stock rods will do it _for_ you when you throw lots of boost and timing on e85 at it.
> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


I know it's not what you're trying to do Joe, and nobody should be telling you what direction to take with your build. However, I agree with James, doing the rods will really set you up for doing what you want to do now and in the future. Doing it properly will be a lot cheaper in the long run too, if you chuck a rod while trying to push the limits, you'll end up spending 5 times more in fixing the damage than it would've cost to drop in rods. 

PS: I've tested the limit of the stock components before, and I bent two 20mm rods at only 360 WTQ (which you will make maxing the k03 on E85 and added timing).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> PS: I've tested the limit of the stock components before, and I bent two 20mm rods at only 360 WTQ (which you will make maxing the k03 on E85 and added timing).


I have no doubt you and James would know lol.

Hell if I could get to 300/300 on stock turbo and rods I would be happy with that do you mind telling me your set up when you bent a rod.

I think with with water/meth awic I should be able to run the GTS e85 tune on 610's and be ok and put up some good numbers ?

Where do you think I can get semi safely.

I could change the title of the build to "how to kill a TT" 

The only competent shops in town here want 900-1200 labor to do the rods, granted that's doing the job right including balancing the new rods setting everything right decking and all as well as new rings. That job is above my head but the guy had built some 1.8ts and he really sounded like he knew his ****.

I see a lot of built awp bottom ends on here going for cheap probably will go that route.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Currently running stock engine with 136k
gt28rs turbo with 2.5" downpipe
siemens 630cc injectors
10psi wastegate controlled with n75 to ease into 16-18psi on 93 octane

I haven't bent a rod yet and i'd rather not. I'd like to turn it down to a solid 15psi across for rod safety reasons but it pulls really well right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

*I hate to say it*

My first car was an 1989 jetta. My first Fast car was a 2001 gti with the same motor I have now awp. I have had several diesel rabbits a couple mk3 vr gtis I am a VAG guy at heart but man I hate to admit it but the lack of custom tuners, parts, and mushy internals have me missing the wrx a bit.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

keep in mind 15psi from two different turbos is two different things


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

L33t A2 said:


> keep in mind 15psi from two different turbos is two different things


What kind of numbers are you putting down


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Seat of the pants estimates between me and Doug is about 275 on the current ~17psi
I def want to dyno it


----------



## boobsapproved (Feb 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I have no doubt you and James would know lol.
> 
> Hell if I could get to 300/300 on stock turbo and rods I would be happy with that do you mind telling me your set up when you bent a rod.
> 
> ...


Most guys don't don't see much advantage to running meth and corn since the e85 gives you the cooling advantage that allows for getting away with more timing by itself. Just something to look into is all. :beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I have no doubt you and James would know lol.
> 
> Hell if I could get to 300/300 on stock turbo and rods I would be happy with that do you mind telling me your set up when you bent a rod.
> 
> ...


You're not going to make 300 whp on a K03, even maxed out. The nature of these small snails is that they can support a high TQ spike at low rpm, the curve quickly falls flat on its face as the speed increases and it's not sustained past the initial spike. As a result, although they are capable of 300+ WTQ, they cannot make as much WHP. My guess is that you'll probably be able to squeeze around 275-285 WHP on the smaller K03 at full tilt, but don't expect more due to the inherent choke fest that they are.

Wait, are you trying to run an E85 tune with 610cc injectors on conventional pump gas + water/meth injection? 

When I bent the rods, I had 630cc Deka injectors, the fueling was adjusted via Unisetting to hold around 0.85 lambda through the boost curve, and I was running around 32-33 psi spike tapering to about 20 psi by redline. The car was also running water injection on top of the E85 as a mean to lower the lava that these small turbos spit at 30+ psi. I believe around that time I had deleted one of the two SMIC since the IATs were taken care of by the water injection. When it happened, I was actually on a dyno doing a timing sweep -- I started low and as soon as I began advancing it enough to make 360 AWTQ, clack-clack-clack-clack, two rods were bent. It was caught right when they started bending at 360 wtq and no damage was made. I actually drove the car that same day to FFE to get the rods done. Ed had the rods in stock, and the same night I was back in business (had to since the car was my wife's daily driver at the time). The morale of the story is if you just throw everything at it, the rods will let go before the limit is reached by the stock turbo.

My advice would be to have the bottom end ready before attempting reaching the limits... or tame the TQ onset until you can be ready for it !!! :beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

boobsapproved said:


> Most guys don't don't see much advantage to running meth and corn since the e85 gives you the cooling advantage that allows for getting away with more timing by itself. Just something to look into is all. :beer:


Well, being that I've done both by themselves and in tandem in more than one car, I can positively say "most guys" are wrong. Yes, E85 gives you the in-cylinder cooling to reach MBT timing, *but* there is still more to gain with cooling the air charge before reaching the combustion chamber. For example, besides the "cooler is denser" principle that would make a cooler charge more potent in oxygen molecules, the IAT sensor can ruin your parade by pulling the timing that your trying to add. It's a balancing act, and I can assure you that water injection and a cooler/denser charge adds to what can be achieved on the extremely high charge temperatures of a maxed out small turbo. :thumbup:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm still running stock rods so I can't really say much but, if possible, you should upgrade them... makes sense when you're pushing the envelope.

Here is the highest documented K03 I've come across - it's a K03 vs 2871 on the same tune / same car... front wheel drive.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

I will be running e85 and an e85 tune. 

Direct port water/meth as well as one nozzle after the awic any suggestions on nozzle size and where so set my controller to start spraying and when to hit full spray.

Will be using map readings


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

*Valve Cover powderd and back on*

<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/Valvecover_zps2840bfed.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/Valvecover_zps2840bfed.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Valvecover_zps2840bfed.jpg"/></a>

Got the valve cover back from the powder shop. I decided against the wrinkle black.

$40 for the powder
$ 22 for the filter K&N 62-1410

http://www.knfilters.com/search/pro...src=aw&wf=gf&gclid=COGruZqnusECFYI7aQod86AAPg


----------



## boobsapproved (Feb 12, 2014)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Well, being that I've done both by themselves and in tandem in more than one car, I can positively say "most guys" are wrong. Yes, E85 gives you the in-cylinder cooling to reach MBT timing, *but* there is still more to gain with cooling the air charge before reaching the combustion chamber. For example, besides the "cooler is denser" principle that would make a cooler charge more potent in oxygen molecules, the IAT sensor can ruin your parade by pulling the timing that your trying to add. It's a balancing act, and I can assure you that water injection and a cooler/denser charge adds to what can be achieved on the extremely high charge temperatures of a maxed out small turbo. :thumbup:


Yeah, and I've been in several cars running either/both too. I'm not trying to convince anyone that running both won't aid in cooling and lowering IAT's. I'm just saying that doing on or the other will give you a lot of room to play and compounding the two from my experience is marginal. I guess I'm coming from the school of thought that you'd have a turbo and I/C system that is adequate for the power levels you're attempting to make. Not a little heat pumping K03 attempting to get into the 300 club.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I will be running e85 and an e85 tune.
> 
> Direct port water/meth as well as one nozzle after the awic any suggestions on nozzle size and where so set my controller to start spraying and when to hit full spray.
> 
> Will be using map readings


Ah okay good! As for nozzle size, I'd say something like a 2 gal/hour to begin, and then experiment with more/less volume depending on IAT. One thing I can tell you is that you need to make sure your spark is strong so it doesn't get quenched when injecting. Forget the conventional plug gaps and get accustomed to stupid tight gap ranges (around 0.020" or less).

On a map-triggered setup, I'd say set it to come on la little past boost onset, and set full spray to come on late (say after 5,000 rpm). The goal is to cool the charge, but not oversaturate it. :beer: 



boobsapproved said:


> Yeah, and I've been in several cars running either/both too. I'm not trying to convince anyone that running both won't aid in cooling and lowering IAT's. I'm just saying that doing on or the other will give you a lot of room to play and compounding the two from my experience is marginal. I guess I'm coming from the school of thought that you'd have a turbo and I/C system that is adequate for the power levels you're attempting to make. Not a little heat pumping K03 attempting to get into the 300 club.


Not looking to start a pissing contest here. But why even come on thread where the OP's objective is to max out his setup, and find the limit of his stock turbo, when you're going to be preaching about turbo and IC systems that are in your opinion "adequate". I think it's pretty clear to everyone involved here that the stock turbo is going to be a heat pump, and that's why we are discussing compounding water injection, direct port etc. to a car already running E85. 

When I did it on the stock turbo for example, I had a total of 7 nozzles (including pre-turbo, pre-cooler, and direct port), Air-to-Water intercooling, and every cooling mod you can imagine - and guess what, I made more power out of the little heat pump then ever thought possible. Your experience, as you said, involves sitting in cars with water injection and E85, I've driven plenty of bikes, but I don't think that qualifies me to argue about motorcycle practice and technicalities with someone who actually build his bikes. My experience doing exactly what the OP is attempting tells me that *for his conditions*, there is a lot (not marginal) gains to compounding water injection to E85.

PS: I don't it's fair to keep clogging Joe's thread with this pointless debate, if you want to continue the discussion, the thread linked below would be the perfect place. And trust me, I welcome a good technical discussion. :beer:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Charge-Cooling-quot-a-different-approach-quot


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey Joe - I didn't see anything mentioned about porting the hot-side of your K03... is that in the plans? It can be opened up quite a bit and will net some dividends... I don't remember if you'd mentioned the exhaust mani but it's worth massaging too :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

All_Euro said:


> Hey Joe - I didn't see anything mentioned about porting the hot-side of your K03... is that in the plans? It can be opened up quite a bit and will net some dividends... I don't remember if you'd mentioned the exhaust mani but it's worth massaging too


Exhaust manifold will most likely get replaced with a GTS manifold that will get ported as well. Worst case I will port stocker.

I was thinking I would port the turbo. Also want to rebuild it anyone ever rebuilt a ko3 before,how difficult is it and what is the best place to source parts.

Do you think having it ceramic coated will help at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm having a tough time deciding on a water/meth kit. 

So would I be better off with s controller that runs off its own map sensor, or one that can tap into the cars map or maf readings.

Trying pick between devils own kit and the v2 AEM kit.

Only reason I haven't ordered yet is I'm afraid I'm going order the wrong one and they are nearly the same price.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Exhaust manifold will most likely get replaced with a GTS manifold that will get ported as well. Worst case I will port stocker.
> 
> I was thinking I would port the turbo. Also want to rebuild it anyone ever rebuilt a ko3 before,how difficult is it and what is the best place to source parts.
> 
> Do you think having it ceramic coated will help at all.



I've done all this stuff to mine so I can share a few pics. Max has some good shots and details in this thread... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6861128-Hybrid-Turbo-(the-Madmax-way)-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt-gt 

Ported vs Stock...


Back to Max again, he has a helpful thread on a wastegate actuator mod - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5700226-Wastegate-Actuator-Spring-Mod 

Here's mine - although one of the springs has since snapped...


Here's some porting work at the collector...


I've ported the wastegate too but have a look at the links - the porting process and ceramic coating is detailed nicely there


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Intake is ported. I.E. rail and fpr came in as well as all AN fittings and hose for catch can and fuel system as well as all hose and fittings for the awic.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Battery relocation kit, custom 42dd catback,new coolant ball,,coil pack adapters are ordered. 

Everything is bought and paid for I need to finish accept injectors and a tune


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Little sneak peak details on progress and parts list soon to come


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Curious to see where this thing makes peak power. A ko3 no matter what you do to it, isn't going to create any type of stellar powerband. Any HP dyno number seen will probably be below 5k rpms and will be a 2-300 rpm spike...making power relatively useless for any means other than proving a point

Sure as hell is going to be a low end torque monster on e85. Curious to see results and when pictures of the rod(s) when they window the block.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

This thread just makes me happy. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

BoostedLTH said:


> This thread just makes me happy. Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya everyone wants to see my car blow up.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ya everyone wants to see my car blow up.


You forgot the "because racecar" part. Haha. I just have this strange fascination with e85 lately. I'm afraid I'm becoming a fanboy. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

*Itake Manifold Fuel Rail and FPR*

Stock awp manifold Powderd,Ported,Billet Injector cups,Direct port Water/Meth Fitted,New South power gasket. 

I.E. Fuel Rail and Aeromotive Fpr

Parts List and links.

$40 Powder Coat
$82.50 Verdict Motorsports Billet 1.8T Injector Cups with instal kit http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/Volkswagen_VW_Audi_Injector_Cup_Billet_1_8T_20v_p/vms107.htm
$65 New South Power Gasket http://www.newsouthperformance.com/vwgasket.htm
$150 used Direct port Nozzels(madmax),check vaulve,distrobution block,line http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=68_283

$149.99 IE Billet Fuel Rail For 1.8T 20V http://www.performancebyie.com/integrated-engineering-billet-fuel-rail-for-1-8t-20v
$100 used/158 new Aeromotive A1000 Injected Bypass Fuel Pressure Regulator http://www.summitracing.com/parts/aei-13101/overview/
$24.99 Aeromotive Union Reducers http://www.summitracing.com/parts/AEI-15638
$8.99 Summit Racing® AN O-Ring to AN Adapter Fitting http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SUM-220167B
Total :621.47 not incuding shipping.

<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/IMG_0095_zps8a7a8560.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/IMG_0095_zps8a7a8560.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0095_zps8a7a8560.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/IMG_0096_zps04b9a0f0.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/IMG_0096_zps04b9a0f0.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0096_zps04b9a0f0.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/KIMG0020_zps31bd752f.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/KIMG0020_zps31bd752f.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo KIMG0020_zps31bd752f.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/KIMG0023_zps853c9f44.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/KIMG0023_zps853c9f44.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo KIMG0023_zps853c9f44.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/IMG_0104_zps0146e0f0.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/IMG_0104_zps0146e0f0.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0104_zps0146e0f0.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/IMG_0111_zps129cd697.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/IMG_0111_zps129cd697.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0111_zps129cd697.jpg"/></a>


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Bad picture and not complete but should give you an idea of what I'm working on now.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice and tight as if it belongs there. Looks good Joe!


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow - I'm surprised the AWIC fit over the timing belt. Nice work!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you guys .

For anyone wondering the power steering reservoir needs to be moved over, fuel lines and housing cut down and the AC hard lines need a little "massaging"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Nice and tight as if it belongs there. Looks good Joe!


Marcus is there any reason my I should not drill out and tap the now unused vacuum port on the top of the throttle body for a meth nozzle


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Marcus is there any reason my I should not drill out and tap the now unused vacuum port on the top of the throttle body for a meth nozzle


I would not bother with another nozzle there because you're already direct-porting 4 nozzles to take care of your in-cylinder cooling. If you're adding nozzles, they should target reducing your charge temp (pre-tb so the spray could be fully atomized before reaching the IAT sensor). :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Well believe it or not getting this all together took several trials of pipes and elbows.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Need to get diverter valve, bungs for water/meth and map flange welded. Full parts list and complete awic set up coming soon.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Looking good man! Really surprised how well that cooler fit 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

racin2redline said:


> Looking good man! Really surprised how well that cooler fit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you. Me to If we are being honest. What can I say I have affinity for bucking trends and ignoring good advise. 

Every once in a while it works out.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Any one have any advise on how to get my coolant lines for the awic back to where the rear seats used to be.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Also anyone who thinks AN lines for fuel and awic seems like fun ...Jesus I wish I would have kept things simple lol


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

You don't want to mount your FPR on the rail like that. Those things do not like vibration and depending on what fittings you used there's a good chance it will eventually leak. I speak from some minor experience


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Doooglasss said:


> You don't want to mount your FPR on the rail like that. Those things do not like vibration and depending on what fittings you used there's a good chance it will eventually leak. I speak from some minor experience


Hmm I used a -8 to -10 swivel o-ring boss with viton rings. I highly doubt it will leak, but I didn't think about the vibrations.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hmm I used a -8 to -10 swivel o-ring boss with viton rings. I highly doubt it will leak, but I didn't think about the vibrations.


I did the same on my car. It leaked after about a week IIRC.

You're better off mounting the FPR to the strut tower or something around that area IMO.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I agree with Doug, mine is mounted on the passenger fender. The diaphragm in the FPR's don't like vibration, regardless of if the fittings never leak. Move it to avoid having to replace the FPR later.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

20v master said:


> I agree with Doug, mine is mounted on the passenger fender. The diaphragm in the FPR's don't like vibration, regardless of if the fittings never leak. Move it to avoid having to replace the FPR later.


Lol thanks for the advise guys. Wish it was before I cut and made mi lines but o well.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Nice and tight as if it belongs there. Looks good Joe!


Hey Marcus I could really use some advise on where to put my awic pump in the flow path. The general order of heat exchanger ,intercooler and tank in the flow path and ideas on where to mount the pump.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Battery relocation and awic is getting close. 42dd custom cat back will be fabbed by end of month.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Marcus I could really use some advise on where to put my awic pump in the flow path. The general order of heat exchanger ,intercooler and tank in the flow path and ideas on where to mount the pump.


Joe, somehow I missed this. Use the diagram in the other thread as your blueprint. 

As far as pump mounting, one thing that I may add that's not pointed in C. Bell's diagram is that you want the pump inlet to be a low point. These pumps dislike when they're not gravity feeding, they're more pushers than pullers. Having the pump at a low point also eliminate priming concerns if you go with an open loop system (recommended).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Joe, somehow I missed this. Use the diagram in the other thread as your blueprint.
> 
> As far as pump mounting, one thing that I may add that's not pointed in C. Bell's diagram is that you want the pump inlet to be a low point. These pumps dislike when they're not gravity feeding, they're more pushers than pullers. Having the pump at a low point also eliminate priming concerns if you go with an open loop system (recommended).


Awesome thank you. Also what is the difference between open and closed loop ?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome thank you. Also what is the difference between open and closed loop ?


'Closed loop' as the name suggests, is having the fluid system sealed with an inline filler neck to fill the system. 'Open loop' will have some sort fluid/pressure bypass via an overflow/expansion reservoir with an external fluid dump. 

Some people seem to get away with closed loop AWIC systems, but when I tried it there was way too much heat and expansion for a pressurized radiator cap to handle alone. I found myself blowing fittings and ballooning the lines after the fluid system got fully soaked at the track. 

With an open loop system, everything stays under control:
- System self-burbs if the overflow tank is high point
- Expansion and pressure is well regulated regardless of how heated/pressurized the fluid becomes
- There is no need to constantly replenished the system with fluid (and if smart, a low level fluid gauge can be retrofitted).


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

So why'd you ditch these plans?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

20v master said:


> So why'd you ditch these plans?


I haven't totally. Basically though my wife's bitching is ruining it for me. I figured I would see if I could sell some things and by a simple setup.

If I don't sell the kit and other parts in a couple weeks I will carry on.

If I do sell I'm going to put a front mount my exhaust on some injectors e85 and a mild tune and call it a day.

I bought an old cabby I may spend most my time on. That way I won't have to hear this **** twice a day.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I haven't totally. Basically though my wife's bitching is ruining it for me. I figured I would see if I could sell some things and by a simple setup.
> 
> If I don't sell the kit and other parts in a couple weeks I will carry on.
> 
> ...


My wife told me once "You spend too much money." I looked at her and said, "I make ALL the money." That ended that argument. :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I haven't totally. Basically though my wife's bitching is ruining it for me.


Damn you make marriage sound miserable. Does your wife have access to this site?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Doooglasss said:


> Damn you make marriage sound miserable. Does your wife have access to this site?


If she really wanted to I guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

*42dd custom Cat-Back*

42dd came threw with a sweet 3inch cat-back to go with my catless 42dd downpipe. It is single exit with no mufler and a ress. The pictures dont do it justice it is a work of art and those tips looks insane.

There where a few hiccups along the way and I have to say the guys at 42dd are great to work with and helped me all on the way.

Cost me $545 shipped if you are wondering.

Thank You to everyone at 42dd i couldnt be more happy with how it came out.

<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/IMG_0144_zps44d548a3.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/IMG_0144_zps44d548a3.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0144_zps44d548a3.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/IMG_0143_zps9c964ac4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/IMG_0143_zps9c964ac4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0143_zps9c964ac4.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Joe 1984 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Back from the dead and a ban lol*

Few little pics here of some stuff in the "paint both". More updates tomorow front mount is going on with some other goodies. This build is getting a little less exciting, but the cabby build should be a hoot if i dont sell it and buy this 76 rabbit i have my eye on. House closes end of this month after the move wife should be a bit more passive....heres hoping.


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

I laugh every time I read through this thread, maybe that's why I couldn't even make it 4 years in my marriage.
Anyway, nice job, I like that you painted everything yourself. Even parts that aren't upgraded look like they are.


----------



## Joe 1984 (Jan 24, 2015)

bwdz said:


> I laugh every time I read through this thread, maybe that's why I couldn't even make it 4 years in my marriage.
> Anyway, nice job, I like that you painted everything yourself. Even parts that aren't upgraded look like they are.


Thank you. And yes I'm going on 2 years married but u have known her for about 15. It doesn't seem cars and my marriage mix well lol


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

Joe 1984 said:


> Thank you. And yes I'm going on 2 years married but u have known her for about 15. It doesn't seem cars and my marriage mix well lol


It reminds me of a conversation I had with my ex-wife when we were driving back from an event a couple hours away. She said "can we stop and get some Mcdonald's?" I replied, "you're not eating in my f-ing Porsche or it'll look like the pig sty that your car is" . That went over well. In case you're trying to date the conversation it was like 12 years ago and my 944 S2 was impeccable, she didn't appreciate it at all. I remember her taking off in it only to come back 3 minutes later creeping through the neighborhood in 1st gear. She pulls up and literally had the shifter handle in her hand no longer attached to the car. Can't remember what it was but somehow she broke it every time she drove it.


----------



## grayfox (May 13, 2003)

Any updates to this build? It's a pretty good one!


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

I think this guy got banned  

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

jsmith2015 said:


> I think this guy got banned


I think he had given up on this K03S dream as well.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

20v master said:


> I think he had given up on this K03S dream as well.


220whp isn't super dream worthy either lol..

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> I think he had given up on this K03S dream as well.


From what I can tell, not many people go through with the dreams of maxing out these stock turbos. It probably takes more skills and as much money than is required to build a good BT setup. Many have the dream, but they all wake up in sweats while going through the pain of attempting such a thing! :laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> From what I can tell, not many people go through with the dreams of maxing out these stock turbos. It probably takes more skills and *as much money than is required to build a good BT setup.* Many have the dream, but they all wake up in sweats while going through the pain of attempting such a thing! :laugh:


When they're not actually competing, it quickly becomes not worth it. :laugh:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

update: wife killed him.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

M-Power M3 said:


> update: wife killed him.


:laugh: (but I hope not).


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

M-Power M3 said:


> update: wife killed him.


:laugh: good one!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

racin2redline said:


> 220whp isn't super dream worthy either lol..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


LMAO!




Marcus_Aurelius said:


> From what I can tell, not many people go through with the dreams of maxing out these stock turbos. It probably takes more skills and as much money than is required to build a good BT setup. Many have the dream, but they all wake up in sweats while going through the pain of attempting such a thing! :laugh:


Doing anything well cost buckets of money....perhaps truck loads in some cases lol




M-Power M3 said:


> update: wife killed him.


:laugh:


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Since I last saw SWIM
Madmax dv installed
Madmax direct port
Full samco boost hose
AGU pressure pipe
034 silicone pressure pipe to pancake conversion
AEM V2 meth kit
USRT pre turbo injection(the big upper)
USRT solenoids
SNOW post IC nozzels
Devil's Own tank
Big Front mount IC
Full VF mount set
IE mbc
42dd intake and custom turbo back installed
Wideband gauge installed
Battery relocated 
Rear seat and ballast deleted
Reflected tune 



As far as I know SWIM and his build are alive a






Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

I heard that after the summer he might have the money for rods and aem standalone ....and that means corns juice.

And yes the expense and difficulty of a oem turbo build was underestimated.



Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------

